# Travel sickness



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi, our Cockerpoo Oscar is 5 in December and for the first 2.5 years he was fine travelling in the car on long journeys, but for the remainder he has been so stressed( panting uneasy, pawing for comfort etc), he is even getting like that with noise, ( fireworks, thunder, we’ve just had tilers in and he was very anxious with the cutting and banging etc) we took him to the vets last summer as we had booked a trip to Cornwall for later this year and wanted to be prepared for him travelling in the car. They gave us the herbal tablet “Nutracalm” we tried it on him last bonfire night when fireworks were going off most of the night and he did seem calmer, but we used them when we took him to the Lake District, but they didn’t seem to make much difference. I’m reluctant to ask for drugs for him, but unless we can find something else to keep him calm then we might have to resort to something stronger if the vet agrees? We always make plenty of stops and stay overnight in a hotel halfway just for him. Does anyone have the same or similar problems and have found something that works for them? 
Thanks


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

My puppy has just started being sick. It’s only been the last couple of weeks. I’ve tried opening windows to stabilise air pressure in car, facing forwards in his seat. He’s quite nervous getting into the car too. 
I’m gonna give him a toy he only has in car and give him a jelly bean sweet before we travel next time. I will then have tried all ideas in article I read. Like you I really don’t want to go down medicine route! He only has to be in car for 10/15 minute journey. Feel so sad for him.


----------

